# USA+UK couple



## xcorlett (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi all - this is my first post!

My wife is a native-born US citizen, and I am a British expat living with her in the US. I've been here for years, and am about to gain citizenship. If we were move to Italy at some point in the future, what would be the situation regarding gaining her citizenship over there? We are wondering, because if I can live & work anywhere in Europe, would that allow me to petition for her to live and work in Italy specifically and eventually gain citizenship there? Or would that only apply in the UK? 

Thanks guys!
Robert


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Under the current EU directives, the spouse of an EU national is entitled to the same rights and privileges as their EU spouse when living in any EU country while the EU spouse is "exercising their EU rights" in residence there.

Different countries interpret that in their own manner, but basically your US wife has the right to move with you to Italy to live and work there. There may be a registration process on arrival, but generally she won't need a long-stay visa applied for ahead of time as long as you are moving there to live and work or study.

Of course the EU directives don't apply if you go back to the UK to live and work, since you're a UK citizen. The member countries have the right to require more of their own nationals wishing to bring their non-EU spouses back home to live.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Further to Bev's helpful reply, when it comes to naturalisation, each EU country has complete sovereignty over it so has its own rules. Normally naturalisation requires several years of residence, with some period as a permanent resident with no limit to the length of your stay or other restrictions. This qualifying period is somewhat shortened for those who are married to the national of the country, so if you were to move back to UK, your wife can petition for naturalisation after 3 years (the rule is likely to change next year). 

As for Italy, I don't know the details but since you are not Italian, your wife will probably have to live the same length of time as any other non-EU national, regardless of marriage to an EU citizen. For Italy it's 10 years. If you were Italian, she could apply for naturalisation after only 6 months living in Italy, and even if you never set foot in Italy, she could do so after 3 years of marriage by applying to the Italian consulate in US. This is exceptionally generous.


----------

